# Why is it so easy for some guys to get girls?



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

You hear about guys cheating on their girlfriends, or having multiple girlfriends, and I can't even get laid once. Why does it seem like some guys can just have all the girls they want and others get none? There must be some secret to getting girls because this isn't luck, there's no way they're constantly getting lucky and we're constantly unlucky.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks, confidence. Done. (In the sense of hooking up).


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Charisma. Sociability.

Read: Not contagiously awkward.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

Maybe if girls don't want to get cheated on they should start dating the awkward guys.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

People can't really control what they're attracted to.


----------



## laagamer (Jul 26, 2014)

Cenarius said:


> Maybe if girls don't want to get cheated on they should start dating the awkward guys.


:haha


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

Cenarius said:


> Maybe if girls don't want to get cheated on they should start dating the awkward guys.


most women would rather take a chance on a guy who might cheat than be with someone who is awkward and uncomfortable.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Cenarius said:


> Maybe if girls don't want to get cheated on they should start dating the awkward guys.


brilliant. groundbreaking. how has no one thought of this


----------



## Kingtk58 (Sep 15, 2014)

We've all thought the same thing. IMO it comes down to two things
1) Having no filter 
2) to use a fishing analogy, amount of lines cast

More often than not the guys that you are talking about have no filter meaning they will talk to almost any girl and not be hung up on the words coming out of their mouth, secondly they will do this all the time to any girl they see as a prospective mate. 

People like myself, and others with SA are more careful with what they say, as well as not say things to a lot of people. 
Im not saying I have a solution but try not to internalize it and make it about yourself


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

SPC said:


> most women would rather take a chance on a guy who might cheat than be with someone who is awkward and uncomfortable.


And those women have no self worth.


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Because some guys just dont care, they are willing to try to get any female and don't mind rejection. So if a guy talks to girls constantly all the time then atleast one or maybe even more are bound to give him a chance.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Cenarius said:


> Maybe if girls don't want to get cheated on they should start dating the awkward guys.


10/10


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

Why is that funny? It would work, date a guy with no other options except you, he'll stay loyal.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

They'd rather be with the confident driven fearless guy, than the depressed desperate needy guy.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

George McFly said:


> They'd rather be with the confident driven fearless guy, than the depressed desperate needy guy.


They're weird then. I'd much rather be with the desperate and needy girl, then with the confident, outgoing girl who's ****ed 1000 guys and would probably cheat on me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

What an amazing feeling it must be to know your partner is with you only out of desperation....


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

good looking, fun to talk to, actively pursue women, are very social and are constantly meeting new people, not picky. 

Awkward shy guys don't cheat or can't cheat?


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

komorikun said:


> Awkward shy guys don't cheat or can't cheat?


Awkward, shy guys are not sexually desirable and don't have options to cheat, so a relationship with one is probably more stable. Less temptation to stray for the guy if he can't. And even if you disagree and think shy guys can get laid somehow, he's probably insecure and doesn't believe he can, so he won't think to try.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Cenarius said:


> They're weird then. I'd much rather be with the desperate and needy girl, then with the confident, outgoing girl who's ****ed 1000 guys and would probably cheat on me.


Not all confident outgoing girls are out f**king guys at random.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

komorikun said:


> Awkward shy guys don't cheat or can't cheat?


lol I love this assumption too. I personally know of probably up to half a dozen "shy & awkward" guys/girls from this forum over the years who have cheated on their partner (thank you many years of SAS Tinychat and Skype).

SAS is fully of trustworthy, lovely human beings who are completely emotionally stable and logical though, remember


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> lol I love this assumption too. I personally know of probably up to half a dozen "shy & awkward" guys/girls from this forum over the years who have cheated on their partner (thank you many years of SAS Tinychat and Skype).
> 
> SAS is fully of trustworthy, lovely human beings who are completely emotionally stable and logical though, remember


How? How are they doing that!


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

It's really disgusting to see how girls feel free to speak out their crap opinion on dating and how they like to be treated like **** by ******* rather than giving it to an honest brat like myself


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cenarius said:


> How? How are they doing that!


A LOT of people here are in relationships and manage to build them you know. Just because the "playing field" is smaller due to less exposure to the opposite sex doesn't mean people aren't capable of finding partners.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Cenarius said:


> Why is that funny? It would work, date a guy with no other options except you, he'll stay loyal.


If she wants "loyal", she can get a dog.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

VictimEternal said:


> It's really disgusting to see how girls feel free to speak out their crap opinion on dating and how they like to be treated like **** by ******* rather than giving it to an honest brat like myself


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

AussiePea said:


> lol I love this assumption too. I personally know of probably up to half a dozen "shy & awkward" guys/girls from this forum over the years who have cheated on their partner (thank you many years of SAS Tinychat and Skype).
> 
> SAS is fully of trustworthy, lovely human beings who are completely emotionally stable and logical though, remember


I see. That's what I suspected.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

In before the thread lock!

It's all about the confidence and charisma and belief in your own desirability. Some guys on this forum have it, they talk about their 1 night stands and their countless exes. Some guys don't.

It doesn't have anything to do with your attitudes toward women. Some misogynists get laid all the time. Some pro-feminist guys are 40 year old virgins. It doesn't have to do with being an a**hole or being a gentleman.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

vicente said:


> In before the thread lock!
> 
> Some pro-feminist guys are 40 year old virgins.


Its pretty sad. These guys take the feminist bait, and psychologically castrate themselves.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

But as I said, your attitude towards women doesn't help you or hinder you in getting laid. Which means that even if a man thinks women belong in the kitchen and shouldn't question what he says, that doesn't mean women will want to be with him. Also, a man can be a d**k to everyone he knows and meets, but that doesn't mean women will want to be with him either if he also hates himself and thinks he's unattractive.

The reality is a chicken and egg situation.

If you think women DO find you sexy, they will find you sexy. If you think women DON'T find you sexy, then they won't find you sexy, even if you think you're awesome and think there's something wrong with them for disagreeing.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Because we're better than the competition.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Pretty sure I've read here that some girls like shy guys, so...yeah...


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Because girls are like guys and we are made to meet...?


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

This is basically the short list of characteristics which makes you more likely to get laid:

-tall
-athletic
-masculine & well-proportioned face
-extravert
-low neuroticism

Some guys have all of these and swim in p****; some who have none and are gonna have a hard time.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Because they have what women want.
The DVD version especially - such a classic!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Cause they actively pursue women make an effort with their appearance and are not silent and moody


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

#Looksmoneystatus


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

There are too many people in this thread making gender generalizations and saying rude things about women, so it's probably going to get locked, which sucks, because I just want to understand how girls pick their mates. And why some guys seem to get picked over and over again and other guys never get picked once.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Cenarius said:


> I just want to understand how girls pick their mates. And why some guys seem to get picked over and over again and other guys never get picked once.


Think you got several good answers already.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

They've got better mojo :stu


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Because they are usually nasty sloppy P***y hungry dogs that never give up. I encounter these types of guys on a daily basis. They are all really dumb, ugly and loud, yet they all have their main girlfriend or wife and then 3 other girls on the side that they affectionately refer to as their side a**. It still baffles me that there are women out there that look at these stinky, uneducated, rude retards and think to themselves _"Damn, he fine"_ It has to be some sort of evolutionary mistake or something. Kinda like how evolution made us both breath and swallow through our mouths, increasing the chance of choking


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Because they are usually nasty sloppy P***y hungry dogs that never give up. I encounter these types of guys on a daily basis. They are all really dumb, ugly and loud, yet they all have their main girlfriend or wife and then 3 other girls on the side that they affectionately refer to as their side a**. It still baffles me that there are women out there that look at these stinky, uneducated, rude retards and think to themselves _"Damn, he fine"_ It has to be some sort of evolutionary mistake or something. Kinda like how evolution made us both breath and swallow through our mouths, increasing the chance of choking


As George Carlin once said 'think how stupid the average person is, and realise half of them are stupider!'


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Cenarius said:


> Why is that funny? It would work, date a guy with no other options except you, he'll stay loyal.


Why would an awkward guy not have any other options than you? Do you honestly believe that every awkward guy is not attractive to women?

Brad Pitt is actually very shy. People who have met him in person have said that he comes off as very socially awkward. Yet he's dated because he has good looks.

And that's essentially what it is. If you have good looks, you don't need social skills. If you have social skills, you don't need good looks. If you have neither, you are alone.


----------



## Randomguy555 (Apr 26, 2014)

There is no do x,y,z get laid equation man.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Personality and social skills. They have 'em, we don't. If you're not an extrovert in this world, you don't stand a chance. Sad, but true.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

arnie said:


> Personality and social skills. They have 'em, we don't. If you're not an extrovert in this world, you don't stand a chance. Sad, but true.


I have to agree with this. Sucks for female introverts, too.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

arnie said:


> Personality and social skills. They have 'em, we don't. If you're not an extrovert in this world, you don't stand a chance. Sad, but true.


For us introverts we have to get ourselves in situations to meet that woman we talk to long enough to open up too. So fear not men of SAS it's not impossible to gets girls at least.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

arnie said:


> Personality and social skills. They have 'em, we don't. If you're not an extrovert in this world, you don't stand a chance. Sad, but true.


Yep. Plus looks, tall height and a good physique helps too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I gots it all.

The looks 
The BRAINS
The social skillz
I will work it when I need to.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Mr Bacon said:


> This is basically the short list of characteristics which makes you more likely to get laid:
> 
> -tall
> -athletic
> ...


1/5 ain't bad.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

you just have to be socially active


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Because they are usually nasty sloppy P***y hungry dogs that never give up. I encounter these types of guys on a daily basis. They are all really dumb, ugly and loud, yet they all have their main girlfriend or wife and then 3 other girls on the side that they affectionately refer to as their side a**. It still baffles me that there are women out there that look at these stinky, uneducated, rude retards and think to themselves _"Damn, he fine"_ It has to be some sort of evolutionary mistake or something. Kinda like how evolution made us both breath and swallow through our mouths, increasing the chance of choking


You could say the same about men choosing dumb women with big boobs over smart women


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Three words...patience, persistence, and perseverance. 

Anything worth getting is worth waiting for.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

some guys genuinely enjoy women's company......
I never feel totally relaxed with them (except of course, SO)
so good luck to those guys, they deserve success.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> SAS is fully of trustworthy, lovely human beings who are completely emotionally stable and logical though, remember


Wow. How arrogant can you get, to make a thinly veiled sarcastic mockery of people on a mental health forum for having mental health problems? Shame on you.

By the way, before you accuse me of overreacting, 'emotional instability' is often a consequence of social anxiety. SAD is a mental disorder in case you had forgotten.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

apx24 said:


> Wow. How arrogant can you get, to make a thinly veiled sarcastic mockery of people on a mental health forum for having mental health problems? Shame on you.


Oh please. It's an observation, one I'm included in given the fact I'm here to begin with and an observation I have plenty of personal experience with thus the reason for the post. Your are overreacting, but I've noticed you've latched onto my posts of late so clearly I need to watch my every step around you, but I won't.

Note the context of the reply as well.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Oh please.


Is that all you can say?

You honestly think that it's acceptable to make those sorts of comments on here? You were poking fun at the fact that some people here are not as emotionally stable as you.

And now you're accusing me of 'latching onto' your posts. I can't even remember the last time I've argued with you before now. If you don't want people to criticise you for your posts, then think carefully before you type. You have the right to post what you want, I have the right to challenge it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Challenge the post, not the poster. And when you've had as much personal experience with people from this very site which have led to the bitter after-taste of my post you might understand. Yes, as an anxiety and depression forum, people here are unstable, I'm not going to sugar coat it.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

It's all about how much effort and work you put into it. You cannot expect girls doing all the work. It just doesn't work like that. I see a lot of people complaining without doing something about it. Being jelous about others, and thinking they are entitled to everything others have. You see what kind of thing it can have to people like Elliot Rodger.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

_The prejudice is strong with this one._


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Most things in life are about luck.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I heard this one shy, nerdy middle aged guy's opinion on dating the other day....he somehow has a fiance. He said something about how he'd only go out to dinner with women after several dates. He thought of it as a reward for....I'm not sure what. Such a sweetheart, oh my.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

komorikun said:


> I heard this one shy, nerdy middle aged guy's opinion on dating the other day....he somehow has a fiance. He said something about how he'd only go out to dinner with women after several dates. He thought of it as a reward for....I'm not sure what. Such a sweetheart, oh my.


I don't see that attitude as being much different to the one where it's all on the guy to impress the woman and thus has to do everything for her to convince her he's worthy. The other side of the coin and equally unhealthy.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

AussiePea said:


> I don't see that attitude as being much different to *the one where it's all on the guy to impress the woman and thus has to do everything for her to convince her he's worthy.* The other side of the coin and equally unhealthy.


I don't really see that. Dating is both people trying to impress each other. Men are pretty picky about who they commit to.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

komorikun said:


> I don't really see that. Dating is both people trying to impress each other. Men are pretty picky about who they commit to.


Oh I agree, but I've seen those views expressed here with little resistance. It's just an unhealthy view which sets expectations of a relationship in general off on the wrong foot imo.


----------

